# Using preformed formica countertop for stand top?



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried this? I can get the countertop and endcaps in a nice finish and cut down the depth of the counter and then reattach the backsplash pretty easily. Other than the top I'm going to do a framed cabinet and skin it with oak plywood and then add trim to pretty it up. 

FWIW, I'm pretty handy so the construction will be a piece of cake. I REALLY don't like those store stands made out of particle board. 

Dan K.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Dan,

Welcome to APC.

I install preformed formica countertops in many rental properties here in San Diego. They are durable, highly water resistant on the tops and sides. Remember that most are built using particle board, but it's not the particle board that some of us might remember from years ago. It is quite water resistant, also due to the actual board being protected from moisture by the laminate. 

Make sure you watch your edges if applying yourself, a good laminate trimmer on a router or even a dremel can make a world of difference in the final look. Kitchen countertops are subjected to allot of water, and steam/humidity from dishwashers. I think you would be fine using this for the top of an aquarium stand. If you drill any access holes for power or filter lines I would suggest using a water sealer on the cutouts.


Good luck, let us know how it turns out!


Freshwater

A.K.A.

Todd


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!

I've been out of aquariums for about 15 years - but the bug never totally goes away. I did a lot of marine tanks and had 6 -125 gallon tanks at one time. I figure this will combine a couple of past interests with the aquaria and the time I spent managing a wholesale/retail nursery. 

I was able to find a countertop that did not have the little raised "bump" at the front that you usually see and was thinking that it would make a decent top to an oak stand - acrylic tank combo. 

Dan K.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

That should look great, I've seen those labeled as "water fall edge". It's more of the classic design, some prefer the "non-drip edge" design, though I agree it wouldn't look as good with the little "hump".

Make sure to takes some pictures of your build so we can drool over your creation!

Todd


----------

